# Logic X: how to copy region automation?



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

that's basic, i suppose, but i can't find any information on this:
if i choose region based automation Logic X, how can i copy and paste the automation data to another audioregion?
copying track automation data works fine, but i'd like to transfer a region's individual automation to another audio region.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 25, 2016)

You have to first switch to the 'automation select tool', which will allow you to copy CC's (or automation) from whatever lane you have displayed.

That, or just clone the region, remove the notes, and then you are left with automation only. You can then merge this region with another to effectively 'copy' the automation.

Hope this helps,
Marc


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Marc, 
thanks for your answer.
I've tried to select the automation tool and then copy the data, but it pastes the audioregion itself...
(i didn't mean midi-regions)


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Select the automation with the Marquee Tool, and command-C to copy. Go to the next region and command-V to paste. Alternatively, press control-Command-E to open the Automation Event List and do it there.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Select the automation with the Marquee Tool, and command-C to copy. Go to the next region and command-V to paste. Alternatively, press control-Command-E to open the Automation Event List and do it there.



Copying with the Marquee tool copies the audioregion and not the automation data, and pasting data from the automation Event list does not work either...

Is there any hidden setting option?
It's strange that there is absolutely no information on copying region-automation neither in the Manual nor on the Web.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> Copying with the Marquee tool copies the audioregion and not the automation data, and pasting data from the automation Event list does not work either...


 
I just did both of these 2 minutes ago and they worked perfectly.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 25, 2016)

It sounds like you are copying while Logic is focusing on the wrong window. You have to make sure the focus is in the midi draw lane for the CC that you want to copy. I usually use the arrow tool (whatever it's called), hold shift and draw a box around the ones I want to copy, press cmd+C, click over to the region where I want to paste, move the playhead to the beginning of where I want to paste, click down inside the midi draw lane, and type cmd+V. It's a bit fiddly, but I've never not been able to get it done.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Are we all talking about the same thing? Logic's Host Automation set to Region, not MIDI Draw, right?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> It sounds like you are copying while Logic is focusing on the wrong window. You have to make sure the focus is in the midi draw lane for the CC that you want to copy. I usually use the arrow tool (whatever it's called), hold shift and draw a box around the ones I want to copy, press cmd+C, click over to the region where I want to paste, move the playhead to the beginning of where I want to paste, click down inside the midi draw lane, and type cmd+V. It's a bit fiddly, but I've never not been able to get it done.



I do everything as you described, except that it does not work... it only copies the audioregion


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is what I just did. As you see in my picture, I added Region host automation.
1. I dragged over the automation with the Marquee Tool.
2. I pressed Command-C.
3. I used the Go To Position key command to move the Playhead to the next region and selected the region.
4, I pressed Command-V and voila, what you see in the picture.

I then pressed undo and opened the Automation Event List.
5. I pressed Command-A to select all.
6. I pressed Command-C.
7. I pressed Command-V and a dialog box appeared where I typed in the measure I want to copy to, and again, voila, what you see in the picture.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 25, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> I do everything as you described, except that it does not work... it only copies the audioregion


In that case, definitely do what Jay's suggesting.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

Jay, thanks a lot for your support.
Unfortunately, while i do everything as you describe it, it does not work. 
It copies the audioregion, but not the automation.
As can seen at the attached file.
If i click in the background to deselect the marquee-d area, it's the same...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> Jay, thanks a lot for your support.
> Unfortunately, while i do everything as you describe it, it does not work.
> It copies the audioregion, but not the automation.
> As can seen at the attached file.
> If i click in the background to deselect the marquee-d area, it's the same...



Then I am guessing that something is wrong with either your Logic and/or OS install. Try logging in under a new user and see if that changes it.

Or first, trash your Logic preferences.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

ps. another try to upload the png


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Are you sure you are selecting the region you wish to copy to ( it "lights up") before you press Command-V? It doesn't look like it in the pic.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

Erasing the prefs didn't help...
maybe converting to track automation, copying and convert back is the easiest way as long as the suggested methods don't work.

ps. selecting the audioregion didn't help either.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 25, 2016)

Can you copy/paste in Step Mode?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Can you copy/paste in Step Mode?



sorry, i don't understand how "step mode" relates to Audio-Automation...
I just know step mode from different midi-editors.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Living Fossil said:


> sorry, i don't understand how "step mode" relates to Audio-Automation...
> I just know step mode from different midi-editors.



it doesn't, it is a MIDI editor for MIDI Draw, not host based Region automation.

Jacob is less than "stupendous" in this discussion


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Vik (Jan 25, 2016)

The manual is misleading here. It says:


Copy automation between tracks

1 Hold down Shift while dragging a selection within the automation area.

2 Choose Edit > Copy (or use the corresponding key command).

3 Select the track you want to copy the automation to.

4 Choose Edit > Paste (or use the corresponding key command). ​...and that only works for track automation, not region automation. 

And re. your suggested way to do it, Jay, it doesn't work either. It should be as simple as selecting some nodes, press copy, and then select another region, place the playhead where you want it, and use paste. That doesn't work here - not if the destination region is selected, and not if it's deselected. If I do what the manual says, I get a message saying that "Command not available because there are no events selected". I get this when I try to copy the automation nodes.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 25, 2016)

Vik, thanks a lot for confirming my experiences.
Maybe the reason is somehow connected to program settings or maybe even to used keycommands
(however, there is no single keycommand that refers to "region automation") ?

(Copying track automation of course works fine...)


----------



## Vik (Jan 25, 2016)

I think it's a bug + possibly an everything-but-perfect implementation of this feature... Copying some automation nodes from one region to another should be implemented in a very straightforward way. I've had the same experience as you lately, several times. I'm using the latest Logic version and OS X 10.5.5.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, it works on my system. I did it twice this morning.


----------



## Vik (Jan 25, 2016)

How did you get that automation into your region?


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 26, 2016)

I've just tested this out and when I follow the marquee tool method, it also copies the entire MIDI region and its contents.

I use the marquee tool to select the automation data in the region.
I press copy.
I place the playhead at the beginning of the region I want to paste to and select the region.
I paste and it pastes the entire region (including the automation) I just copied instead of just the automation data over the top of the existing region.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 26, 2016)

Weird, that is not what happens here.


----------



## Vik (Jan 26, 2016)

And you're sure you're using automation, Jay, and not MIDI Draw?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, host automation set to Region.


----------



## Vik (Jan 26, 2016)

And how did you record it/enter it? If it works for you, but not for Living Fossil, J. Wright and myself it's kind of interesting to know what the difference is between what you do and what the rest of us do.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 26, 2016)

I drew it into the first region and copied it as described. I am out of town and away from my computer for a week so that is all I can do to help for now.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 26, 2016)

I suppose it's one of those bugs that don't happen on all systems.
(once there was a bug called Putte-bug about ten years ago...it appeared on some systems and after a long, long time apple decided to fix it)

However, as Vik writes:
It would be good if copying automation data would be made more straightforward...
Since it's a relatively new feature (that somehow replaced the similar procedure in Logic 9) maybe there
is hope...


----------



## Vik (Jan 26, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> I drew it into the first region and copied it as described. I am out of town and away from my computer for a week so that is all I can do to help for now.


Unless something has happened lately which I'm not aware of, Logic is still totally unpredictable when it comes to dealing with/editing/entering automation. There are several ways to enter eg volume automation, and they often end up fighting with each other. So maybe that particular method works, but in all my attempts to make it work it has created a new region instead of pasting existing automation into a region. 

Did you use Smart Controls?


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 26, 2016)

I've just tried this & I'm having the same result as the OP.

I'm not sure because I've never done it before but could you copy region automation from one audio region to another pre 10.2.1? I thought the main purpose of region automation is so you can conveniently loop or copy paste a region along with it's automation.

*EDIT: *I've just tried it in my zipped version of 10.2 & it's the same result there, you cannot copy paste region automation from one audio region to another.



EastWest Lurker said:


> Are we all talking about the same thing? Logic's Host Automation set to Region, not MIDI Draw, right?



Jay In that picture did you just copy paste the 1st audio region as the 2nd to then carry out this automation example? Because if not then the second region in that pic is actually a copy of the 1st region including its automation that's been pasted over top of the original, which would be completely replaced if you have the drag: option at the top of the arrange window set to "no overlap", the giveaway is the ".2" at the end of the region name in the 2nd region meaning copy 2.

If not then I'm totally stumped as to how you can copy paste automation from one audio region to another & the rest of us can't.

Just to be 100% do you mind trying again using 2 regions with completely different names or even better 2 very different samples/loops?


----------



## cAudio (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm having the same results as Jay. I use the automation select tool to select the region automation, it turns white, I use the key command cmd-C and then paste it at the play head. Two different audio regions with different names.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 26, 2016)

cAudio said:


> I'm having the same results as Jay. I use the automation select tool to select the region automation, it turns white, I use the key command cmd-C and then paste it at the play head. Two different audio regions with different names.



Are you from an audio file to a _different_ audiofile (i. e. _not_ the same file)
As PJMorgan pointed out it's in fact possible that it's overseen that the whole file is copied if the destination is the same audio.


----------



## cAudio (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, with two completely different files. But when I tried to repeat it now it actually didn't work... Now it either copy the audio file and automation or I'm not able to copy at all.. I'm gonna do some more tests but it seems there is a bug, yes.


----------



## pkm (Jan 26, 2016)

Didn't work for me. It copied the whole region or nothing.


----------



## cAudio (Jan 26, 2016)

I tried multiple times now without succeeding, so I guess I could have copied the whole audio file the first time without noticing. Seems strange that it should work just that first time, and not when I tried to repeat it. Sorry about the misinformation.


----------



## Vik (Jan 26, 2016)

There are dozens of ways to try to enter automation in Logic (host automation/MIDI automation/MIDI Draw/with or without Smart Controls, with or without hardware controllers, using the pencil tool, using Track Automation, using Region automation and so on - in almost any combination). We're talking about dozens of ways to get this wrong. Counting hours, I have literally spent weeks trying to figure out how this is meant to be used, and haven't yet found a good solution.

The Logic/Kontakt combo out of the box somehow invites to using not host based, but MIDI based automation, because then you don't need to go in and manually assign eg Dynamics to CC1 etc - its' done for you already. But I wasted a lot of hours just on discovering that the solution that seems to work out of the box creates a lot of problems later. But as Jay suggests, the way to go may be to use the "host based" solution in Kontakt, meaning that you need to do manual assignments in one way or the other.

Next problem up: Kontakt and CC automation doesn't seem to be a real priority for Apple (and almost no orchestral libraries exist for Apple's own sampler) This results in a lot of surprises for the end users. In my attempts to make Region based automation work, I have come across several problems: 1) I get an error message saying that no events are selected. 2) A full region is pasted instead of just the automation (when I try to copy). 3) If I do the exact same things twice, I don't necessarily get the same results. This means that maybe someone tried to make it work succeeded, once, and didn't discover that if you try it twice something else will happen.

I've no spent another couple of hours trying to make this work, trying some of the most obvious ways to automate in Logic. There are many problems with track based automation as well, especially if you start to enter your automation in one way, and then continue another way - that whole process is everything but logical.

But in terms of copying automation, I have not managed one single time (in the current version) to copy region based automation from one region to another. I get only two possible results: either the whole region is pasted, or I get a message that no events are selected (even if I just selected them).

I don't see why a special way to select automation nodes should be needed (marquee tool, automation select tool..) - we should just need to rubberband some automation nodes with the regular pointer tool: then they'll change colour as a confirmation that they are now selected - and then use copy and paste.

In addition to the problems with copying automation, and problems with Logic saying that no events are selected just after I selected them, and problems with things working in different ways if you try several times, and the problems with starting automation eg with the pencil tool and then continuing with another method, one of the main problems have to do with the fact that sometimes, I can move a fader on a hardware controller and hear that it alters the dynamics - but still: I can't automate it.

Then there's the really long menu list for Kontakt parameters (more than 500 entries)... in order to select one of the parameters I actually have assigned to something, I need to manually scroll past 500+ which I haven't assigned.

Add the use of a hardware controller into this, and Smart Controls which defaults not to show whichever parameters that are assigned, but instead to show the first (eg 8) numerical values.... if you try to count all the possible ways to try work with CC automation in Logic (I'll exclude Articulation ID automation for now, for obvious reasons), you're almost guaranteed to waste a lot of time. The best solution for automating CCs seem to be to avoid the automation feature altogether, and use MIDIDraw instead, with all the limitations it implies.

And btw, I *have* sent Apple an embarrassingly high number of feedback posts about this, over several years.


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 26, 2016)

Vik said:


> Next problem up: Kontakt and CC automation doesn't seem to be a real priority for Apple (and almost no orchestral libraries exist for Apple's own sampler) This results in a lot of surprises for the end users. In my attempts to make Region based automation work, I have come across several problems: 1) I get an error message saying that no events are selected. 2) A full region is pasted instead of just the automation (when I try to copy). 3) If I do the exact same things twice, I don't necessarily get the same results. This means that maybe someone tried to make it work succeeded, once, and didn't discover that if you try it twice something else will happen.



The error message about no events being selected occur when you select & try to copy only the automation within a region because technically there are no events selected to copy. Logic appears to only allow copy/paste of track automation, midi & audio regions in the arrange window. On those occasions when it does seem to work, you've most likely selected the region along with the automation.



Vik said:


> I've no spent another couple of hours trying to make this work, trying some of the most obvious ways to automate in Logic. There are many problems with track based automation as well, especially if you start to enter your automation in one way, and then continue another way - that whole process is everything but logical.



It's not recommended to use track & region automation of the same parameter together but there is a setting in preferences to choose which one takes priority.



Vik said:


> But in terms of copying automation, I have not managed one single time (in the current version) to copy region based automation from one region to another. I get only two possible results: either the whole region is pasted, or I get a message that no events are selected (even if I just selected them).
> 
> I don't see why a special way to select automation nodes should be needed (marquee tool, automation select tool..) - we should just need to rubberband some automation nodes with the regular pointer tool: then they'll change colour as a confirmation that they are now selected - and then use copy and paste.



There is a way to consistently copy midi region automation from one midi region to another.

Rubber Band select all automation nodes in region A, command+C them in the event list editor & now you should be able to paste them directly into region B.



Vik said:


> Then there's the really long menu list for Kontakt parameters (more than 500 entries)... in order to select one of the parameters I actually have assigned to something, I need to manually scroll past 500+ which I haven't assigned.



There is a quicker way to get to the desired automation parameters in the automation list. If for instance the parameter you assigned in kontakt was release, just type the letter R & the release automation should appear in the list with minimal scrolls to do.


----------



## Vik (Jan 27, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> The error message about no events being selected occur when you select & try to copy only the automation within a region because technically there are no events selected to copy.


Thanks for adding some clarity to this, PJ!
An automation node may not be an "event", technically, but we all want to make music and not dive into Apple's definitions and misleading error messages. So - while an automation node maybe isn't an "Event" with a capitol E within the Apple terminology: when I want to copy something, and have selected that "something", it would of course be much better if Logic just copied it - or gave me a hint saying that for the kind of work I want to do I need to select the "events" (which are not Events) in one window but copy them in another. My feeling is that Apple isn't aware of this problem, because if they did, why would they give instructions in the manual about a way to do it which only works for our helpful friend Jay "It Works Here" Asher?   

"Logic appears to only allow copy/paste of track automation, midi & audio regions in the arrange window. On those occasions when it does seem to work, you've most likely selected the region along with the automation." No, it never seems to work for me, and I always made sure that I hadn't selected the region.

"It's not recommended to use track & region automation of the same parameter together but there is a setting in preferences to choose which one takes priority." Those "not recommended" situation represent a major problem for the end users. Horrendous stuff may eg happen if you try to perform certain things while having two songs open at the same time, which also is "not recommended" (but possible, and certainly doesn't come with warnings about how wrong things can get if you do things with two projects open). I can't remember Logic telling me that using both track and region automation of the same parameter together, but IMHO all this is about something else: the Logic solution (for automating CCs, articulations etc) isn't designed from the ground up to work properly, it's developing one bit a a time, and we have ended up with maybe 30-40 different ways of adding controller data: ways which not only don't work well together, but which create serious headaches when trying to use them.

"There is a way to consistently copy midi region automation from one midi region to another. Rubber Band select all automation nodes in region A, command+C them in the event list editor & now you should be able to paste them directly into region B." Again - thanks, and that's a helpful workaround for those who have read the manual and think it should work as described (= the same way it is done with Track Automation). But a workaround is a workaround, and if Jay is right, it shouldn't be needed - plus, this isn't the Apple way of doing things.



"There is a quicker way to get to the desired automation parameters in the automation list."
Good, and thanks again.
As a way to illustrate what I think is the real problem here (namely all the secret handshakes that composers need in order to get simple tasks done in Logic) – imagine how simple it could have been:

First of all: no list should look like this in a music program in 2016 (see image). And while some people may need 500 controllers, most people will do well with max 16 – and many user only one or two, or max maybe five.
Why couldn't the already assigned CC numbers appear in the same list, with their assignment next to them?
Or, as an alternative, why couldn't we - when clicking on that menu, have two submenus; one which listed the already used/assigned CCS, and one which listed those who were unused?


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 27, 2016)

Vik said:


> the kind of work I want to do I need to select the "events" (which are not Events) in one window but copy them in another. My feeling is that Apple isn't aware of this problem, because if they did, why would they give instructions in the manual about a way to do it which only works for our helpful friend Jay "It Works Here" Asher?
> 
> "There is a way to consistently copy midi region automation from one midi region to another. Rubber Band select all automation nodes in region A, command+C them in the event list editor & now you should be able to paste them directly into region B." Again - thanks, and that's a helpful workaround for those who have read the manual and think it should work as described (= the same way it is done with Track Automation). But a workaround is a workaround, and if Jay is right, it shouldn't be needed - plus, this isn't the Apple way of doing things.
> 
> ...



I do agree with you on a lot of what your saying here. I also think it should be possible to copy paste automation from region to region & a way to minimise the automation list. 

But a lot of what's annoying you isn't specific to logic. All DAW's have their flaws, you should see how the automation list looks in Reaper, kontakt would take up the whole screen.

As a user of any DAW your gonna come up against issues that require some kind of workaround, this also is not specific to logic. Some people have this misconception that because logic is made by Apple it should work better than any other DAW out there.

I've used most DAWs & believe they can all be equally frustrating in one way or another. I currently have Logic, Reaper, Ableton Live, Cubase elements 8 & Studio one v2. I still use them all (except S1) but have settled on Logic as my main DAW, it just totally clicked with me from the 1st time I used it. I actually like the way it offers more than one way of doing things, this is probably a side effect from using Reaper (which actually does offer too many ways of doing one thing IMO, still a great DAW though).

As for the secret handshakes & reading the manual, I believe you should read the manual of any software that your gonna be using on a daily basis regardless of how seemingly easy it may be to use. Along with tutorials, trial & error & reading the manual is the only way your going to become truly proficient with any software. 

It is annoying how many automation parameters show up for kontakt but I think in this situation it should be up to native instruments to offer a setting that hides all unused destination.

Maybe it's time for you to try a new DAW or maybe you just needed to vent  a bit as we all do on occasion. 

Anyway hopefully the logic crew will make it possible to copy/paste automation from one region to another but until then I guess the workarounds will just have to do.


----------



## Vik (Jan 27, 2016)

PJMorgan said:


> All DAW's have their flaws, you should see how the automation list looks in Reaper, kontakt would take up the whole screen.


True. But when I (after the massive disappointment Logic X was re. the topics we discuss here) tried a Cubase demo, all the things; the stuff I had spent weeks on trying to make work in Logic X - worked immediately in Cubase, without reading the manual. And I _have_ read 9 Logic manuals (and written one), and held many Logic classes for normal users and upcoming Logic teachers.


----------



## Vik (Jan 27, 2016)

ETA, re manuals: one main problem here seems to be that those who wrote the Logic X manual (see my earlier quote) aren't aware of the fact that their suggested method doesn't work with region automation either. Sometimes manuals create confusion.


----------



## PJMorgan (Jan 27, 2016)

Vik said:


> True. But when I (after the massive disappointment Logic X was re. the topics we discuss here) tried a Cubase demo, all the things; the stuff I had spent weeks on trying to make work in Logic X - worked immediately in Cubase, without reading the manual. And I _have_ read 9 Logic manuals (and written one), and held many Logic classes for normal users and upcoming Logic teachers.




Well your way ahead of me there, I've only been using Logic since 2013 & started with version 10 so maybe that's why I'm a bit more impressed with the updates we've been getting in Logic lately.

I actually started out on Cubase SX1 (I think) & always found it to be the most unintuitive software I ever used. I will admit though after checking out Elements 8 things are much much better now & Cubase does have some really excellent features, especially for composers, some that I'd really like to see in Logic some day soon. But I still find Logic to be (yes I'm gonna say it) much more ...."user friendly" than Cubase, or maybe it just fits my way of thinking more than Cubase does.

Saying all that though if I was switching to PC I'd probably end up getting Cubase Full for it & just force myself to fully learn the ins & outs.

I think maybe a change would be good for you but if your considering Cubase a switch to PC also might be recommended, the general consensus is that Cubase is much more efficient on a PC & that's my experience too at least with Elements 8.


----------



## anp27 (Jan 9, 2018)

Was there ever a solution to this? I too can't seem to copy/paste region based automation from one track to another. I just keep copying the MIDI notes and automation, not the automation itself..


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 9, 2018)

Assuming we are talking about Logic's host automation that is set to Region rather than Track and not Hyperdraw (MIDI) then unfortunately, AFAIR you have to convert it to Track Automation to copy it without copying the whole region :(


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 11, 2018)

Actually here is the best way, according to an Apple developer:
Steps to copy e.g. all Region Automation from one Audio Region to another:
1) Have an Audio region with Region Automation, and one without
2) Open Event List, switch to Content Link mode
3) In the tracks area, In the region with automation, select at least one node -> Event List switches to automation
4) In the Event List, do Cmd-A Cmd-C
5) In the tracks area, in the region without automation, create one node anywhere
6) Select that node -> Event List switches to that automation
7) In The Event List, do Cmd-A Backspace Cmd-V


----------



## Vik (Jan 11, 2018)

Is there a Content Link mode in the event editor? Can't find one here. I think this list always is in that mode?


----------



## anp27 (Jul 7, 2018)

anp27 said:


> Was there ever a solution to this? I too can't seem to copy/paste region based automation from one track to another. I just keep copying the MIDI notes and automation, not the automation itself..


I found the solution to my own question and decided to post it here since it might be helpful to members who are newer to Logic. The way I work with automation is by creating duplicate tracks with a single automation parameter for each duplicated track, so one track for "Modulation", one for "Expression" etc... This is the most reliable way I've found personally to do this:

1. Duplicating the region entirely (quick Repeat Region/Events key command)
2. Hitting the "New Track with Same Instrument" key command to create a copy of the track
3. Placing the duplicated region onto this new track and renaming the track accordingly (Modulation/Expression, etc)
4. Holding down Option and selecting the desired parameter from the Automation drop down menu on the track. When the pop up menu that asks "Do you want to copy or convert the automation data?" pops up, I select "Convert". Done!

Another really quick way of doing this:
1. Command C to copy the region
2. KC for "New Track with Same Instrument"
3. KC for "Paste at Original Position"
4. Hold down Option and select the desired parameter from the Automation drop down menu on the track. When the pop up menu that asks "Do you want to copy or convert the automation data?" pops up, I select "Convert". Done!

I've assigned steps 1 - 3 as a macro in Better Touch Tool (or you can use something like QuicKeys or yKey if you don't have Better Touch Tool) and I trigger everything with a single key command


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 7, 2018)

Living Fossil said:


> that's basic, i suppose, but i can't find any information on this:
> if i choose region based automation Logic X, how can i copy and paste the automation data to another audioregion?
> copying track automation data works fine, but i'd like to transfer a region's individual automation to another audio region.



I have to come up w a term for this. 

But I do the marquee >select automation>ctrl c/ctrl p like some mentioned here and tbh sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t. Sometimes it copies it at the wrong place. 

I need to find a term that describes an emotional feeling that I know logic is technically messed up sometimes but I have little patience and time to dig into it in a more scientific way. 

The other issue is track automation for plugins starts at odd places and doesnt correspond to the visual feedback. 
It starts like a bar or two late so I just bounce and adjust. 

W all that logic is my go to daw and it’s been getting better and better and small bugs are getting squashed.


----------



## anp27 (Jul 7, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> But I do the marquee >select automation>ctrl c/ctrl p like some mentioned here and tbh sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t. Sometimes it copies it at the wrong place.


Yup, this has been my experience too when dealing with region automation for audio regions. I've given up trying to copy and paste region automation because it decides to work only when it wants to. At least in 10.4 and with all of the new automation features, it doesn't take me long to just draw automation in manually. Or when several audio regions are involved, I simply draw in a region on the Track Stack track and automate the entire Track Stack instead, this is my go to method 90% of the time. I've had better luck copying and pasting automation for software instrument regions using the methods I described in my previous post... at least it works very consistently and reliably. I'm not exactly 'copying' and 'pasting' though in the traditional sense but it has the same effect, but it works every time, which is what matters the most to me.



gsilbers said:


> I need to find a term that describes an emotional feeling that I know logic is technically messed up sometimes but I have little patience and time to dig into it in a more scientific way. W all that logic is my go to daw and it’s been getting better and better and small bugs are getting squashed.


I know exactly what you mean! It's frustrating but not enough to warrant switching DAWs anytime soon... I just love Logic way too much!


----------



## studioj (Nov 2, 2019)

wondering if a better method ever transpired for this workflow? I'm having the same problem, when wanting to paste cc data from one region to another but KEEPING the existing notes in the destination region.

edit: I did just find if I do this in piano roll editor using "Paste at original position", I get the desired result.


----------

